# Overnight Delivery???



## julesaussies (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay, my regular mail man has apparently come and gone without leaving, not one but two packages for me. i checked through the rest of the mail and he didn't leaving any slips saying that i had a package in case i didn't hear him at the door which is impossible with my dogs - not to mention the two extra i have here every Tues thru Fri... 

Does a different mail carrier always bring the over night packages - does anyone know? i don't want my packages sitting out in the heat somewhere. i'm starting to stress...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Well for me at least the regular mail man for USPS is not the man that brings me my Ts that were expressed to me. But I imagine its different depending on where you live. Do you have the tracking number? Use that and see where it is right now.


----------



## lizmotobike (Jun 12, 2007)

i think ups sometimes uses the regular carrier. but mostly they use the trucks. how big is the box, and did the sender give you a tracking number?


----------



## Okitasoshi (Jun 12, 2007)

if it's USPS, it's a different person who delivers, not your regular mail person.


----------



## julesaussies (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay, yeah i should have said it is USPS. There was no slips left in my box or at the door. i have two packages coming from two different people. i already checked the one tracking number and it just says it arrived at my local post office and is enroute. i think they say express will be delivered by 3pm so i will just have to keep myself busy for the next hour or so. i have never received them so late so i was just getting concerned. They say they don't update the tracking website until evening and if my packages went to the wrong place i don't want to wait until then to find out. i'm just worried because its warm here today. 

Thanks for the quick replies. i very much appreciate it. At least now i know they didn't leave with my regular mail carrier. i'm going to drive myself crazy for the next hour!!!! :wall: :wall: :wall: 

Thanks!


----------



## Staley (Jun 12, 2007)

Thats a terrible feeling... The suspence kills me  lol


----------



## widowkeeper (Jun 12, 2007)

for me its not uncommon to have a differnt mailman deliver it just depends on which post office my package ends up at in the am. ive gotted over night packages  just after 7am and my reg mail has never showen up befor 10 am EVER .so if it goes to my local  or closest postoffice its never here till about noon but if it goes to any other its allways early id start making calls and find out where your package is good luck


----------



## neanyoe (Jun 12, 2007)

i hate when i sit downstairs watching tv and turning my head every minute to see if the delivery guys at the door. weather its UPS or DHL, usually DHL (my fav because they arrive before 10am in next day delivery) time goes by soooooo slow.


----------



## julesaussies (Jun 12, 2007)

neanyoe said:


> time goes by soooooo slow.



You aren't kidding... only 35 more minutes until my package is officially MIA!! What a stupid day to quit smoking... :wall:


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Jun 12, 2007)

Strange, I get all my USPS packages from the same mail carrier.  If at first they don't succeed, they try again, and then one more time.  I will say that they never leave slips though... :evil:


----------



## julesaussies (Jun 12, 2007)

AfterTheAsylum said:


> Strange, I get all my USPS packages from the same mail carrier.  If at first they don't succeed, they try again, and then one more time.  I will say that they never leave slips though... :evil:


Are you serious???  i am completely freaking now!!!  They don't even leave slips??? 

This really sucks because i specifically had one of the packages sent today so it would arrive before my niece gets home from school because one contains a T for her graduation. ERRRRR.........


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 12, 2007)

breathe jules breathe

i have gotten so called express packages as late as 6pm... an hour after the officially don't deliver them any more.


priority packages ("2-3" day delivery) come with my regular carrier and express come seperate


----------



## julesaussies (Jun 12, 2007)

i am so pissed. i just called the post office and they can only tell me it is in CA... Beautiful...

My niece just walked through the door so now all i can hope is that her package arrives alive - much less worry about a graduation surprise. i am so mad. The stupid woman on the phone said i can file for a refund as it is a guaranteed service if i bring my original mailing receipt from the post office. Does she actually think i mailed it to myself from out of state?????????  :wall:  :wall:  :wall:


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2007)

I feel your pain!

I had the same thing happen with my p. metallica... was supposed to be here the next day, that day came and went and I cried and called USPS and they were no help.  The temp was forcasted to freeze that night!

But she came the next day and all was well!

Try to relax and tell us all about your new babies tomorrow


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 12, 2007)

Okitasoshi said:


> if it's USPS, it's a different person who delivers, not your regular mail person.


MY regular carrier delivers my packages...if they deliver them at all


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 12, 2007)

julesaussies said:


> i am so pissed. i just called the post office and they can only tell me it is in CA... Beautiful...
> 
> My niece just walked through the door so now all i can hope is that her package arrives alive - much less worry about a graduation surprise. i am so mad. The stupid woman on the phone said i can file for a refund as it is a guaranteed service if i bring my original mailing receipt from the post office. Does she actually think i mailed it to myself from out of state?????????  :wall:  :wall:  :wall:


dont count on a refund either, they dont guarantee next day with express mail to lots of places


----------



## beetleman (Jun 12, 2007)

yup i was in the same boat:wall: but it did work out fine,and the bugs were fine,i'm sure  everything will be fine, i know the wait can make ya very crazy,it did to me , let us know when you get them


----------



## Taceas (Jun 12, 2007)

If I get an Express package sent to my home address, generally its someone from the post office itself delivering it and not my regular driver. 

Express packages don't arrive in my town from the airport till after 12:30pm, which is well past the time when my regular carrier brings the other mail. So maybe you've got something similar going on.

It's one reason I have all live Express shipments sent to my PO box, so it can sit in the post office where its cool and I go pick it up after they call me, rather than with some unknown person at some unknown time leaving the package where they don't know better. 

Usually my UPS and Fedex drivers know anything might be alive in the boxes I get, so they usually place them in our shaded garage, the post office usually leaves them in an unlocked vehicle in the driveway.


----------



## wburke17 (Jun 12, 2007)

Taceas said:


> Usually my UPS and Fedex drivers know anything might be alive in the boxes I get, so they usually place them in our shaded garage, the post office usually leaves them in an unlocked vehicle in the driveway.


I hope the windows are down ;}


----------



## julesaussies (Jun 12, 2007)

i am beyond irritated. i have been home all day to receive these packages. i don't live out in the sticks (though often wish i did) so i do live where over night express is guaranteed. i'd like to hope they will be okay til tomorrow but i won't be here all day... 

USPS customer service is beyond useless!! When i called them earlier all they could tell me is the package was in CA (i only have tracking number for one of two packages) and that there was nothing i could do but call them back in a few hours. So, i waited two hours and called back and that person told me there was nothing i could do but call the express office directly which just closed 20 minutes ago so i could try them tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i asked him why the first person i talked to two hours ago didn't give me that phone number and i got the only response they know, "again, i'm sorry about that..."

i very much appreciate having at least some outlet because i obviously can't call them screaming about being worried about my T's!!!!! i am beyond angry.


----------



## Hamburglar (Jun 12, 2007)

I dont blame you for being angry with the postal service but I wouldnt worry about your bugs...  I dont get express service where I live and priority packages usually arrived in the same amount of time as express..  My T's are always in good shape..  so hopefully yours will be too...


----------



## KJE (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your shipping problem.  What sounds odd to me is that there are 2 different boxes coming from different people.  I can see one box getting misplaced or being late, but not 2.

Have you checked their online tracking again?  Also, can you get the other number for the other box?

I know how frustrating it is, but if they are packed well they should be okay.  Unless the temps are too high where they are.


----------



## Wadew (Jun 12, 2007)

Drach is right they do not guarantee overnight delivery in many places, I ask that the package be held at the post to avoid any rides in the mail truck...

                                                 Wade


----------



## julesaussies (Jun 12, 2007)

KJE said:


> Sorry to hear about your shipping problem.  What sounds odd to me is that there are 2 different boxes coming from different people.  I can see one box getting misplaced or being late, but not 2.
> 
> Have you checked their online tracking again?  Also, can you get the other number for the other box?
> 
> I know how frustrating it is, but if they are packed well they should be okay.  Unless the temps are too high where they are.


i find it very odd as well. it's obvious the problem lies with my local postal service. One package was from RI and the other AL, both overnight to CA. The one tracking number i have has not been updated yet and i have an email out to get the other. 

i am concerned about the temps - esp because 5 of them are Avics - and its supposed to be in the 80's tomorrow. i also haven't figured out how i am going to find a way to be around whenever they might arrive tomorrow. _*i didn't know i could arrange to have packages held for me at the post office. i don't have a po box or anything. i arranged to stay home all day today so i could receive them. i honestly hadn't planned on getting more T's for a while but for future, can just anyone have a package held at the post office? How do they know - by the tracking number if i tell them the day it's shipped?*_


----------



## julesaussies (Jun 13, 2007)

*Usps Sucks!!*

Well, i'm about ready to call it a night. i gave up on my packages arriving Tuesday many hours ago. i did locate the second tracking number. According to USPS:

RI Express Package: left my local post office at 11:41 am (20 minutes from my house) enroute for delivery on Tuesday. Yeah right.

AL Express Package: received by AL post office at 8:59 am for Express delivery to CA but hasn't gone anywhere yet...

They said they can't help me until my packages have been lost for over 24 hours after guaranteed delivery time. i'm so bummed. i just pray they make it in the morning since its suppose to be in the 80's tomorrow.

Thanks everyone for your encouragement.

:evil: *Did i mention that USPS sucks!!!!???!!!*:evil:


----------



## omni (Jun 13, 2007)

A bad shipping experience leaves me hating myself and USPS.
I made a thread about shipping in general here:http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=95511


----------



## julesaussies (Jun 13, 2007)

*Most Recent USPS status:*

As of this morning at 7:43 PDT

*My package from RI*

Electronic Shipping Info Received, June 13, 2007 
Arrival at Unit, June 13, 2007, 3:49 am, IRVINE, CA 92619 **
Enroute, June 12, 2007, 11:14 am, SANTA ANA, CA 92799 
Acceptance, June 11, 2007, 8:52 am, PROVIDENCE, RI 02905

** Apparently it took just under 14 hours to get from Santa Ana to Irvine which is literally a 15 - 20 minute drive from my house. i can't wait to ask them about this. Hopefully that means my package was just sitting at the Santa Ana post office and not out in the truck all day.

*My package from AL*

Electronic Shipping Info Received, June 13, 2007 
Acceptance, June 11, 2007, 8:59 am, THORSBY, AL 35171

According to their own records via internet tracking and on the phone this package hasn't left AL yet unless they are having computer issues per their fine customer service rep. Regardless it certainly wasn't at my house by 3pm yesterday as promised.


----------



## KJE (Jun 13, 2007)

Man, I hope they get there soon.  The 80's shouldn't be a huge problem for Avics unless they are out in the sun or in a really hot vehicle.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Mina (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh, Honey, I am so sorry!!!!!!!  This just happened to me as well, and the package just happened to contain my new P. metallica!!!!!
Both the shipper and myself were on the phone all day trying to find out what happened.  We got ignored, hung up on, and treated rudely when we tried to get help in finding out what happened.
Finally, we tracked the packages down to my local post office branch, where I had to go pick them up.  
Both T's were fine, thank heavens, both my P. metallica and the cute little P. cancerides that was sent as a freebie.
It really made me unhappy with the post office though.
Keep on them.  Did the shipper mark the packages as either fragile or perishable?  Find out, some times they will be a little more motivated.


----------



## julesaussies (Jun 13, 2007)

They arrived - both packages. i feel kind of foolish but mostly relieved. Thank you everybody!!!

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=95558


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 13, 2007)

your first snafus are always the roughest. well, they certainly were for me.


also, some POs act like they don't know wtf you are talking about when you ask about the package holding thing... so you really need to research it and possibly bring printouts from their website to show them. lol.


glad it all worked out, for the most part


----------

